# I feel isolated



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

usually I don't but today for some reason i do. it just feels like whenever i reach out i get ignored or shot down. I'm use to not having friends, and I'm usually fine with my own company. So why do I feel isolated?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe you're tired of not having friends.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> Maybe you're tired of not having friends.


maybe

I am not spamming, the post only required a word


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are usually fine then just try to relax for it will most likely pass.


----------



## JenovaProject (Oct 6, 2011)

I know that feeling too. I usually push ppl away and shut them out but sometimes anymore , I guess I just feel much more "aware" of my alone-ness...sometimes it's not as comfortable as it had been.
Sometimes though I could do without talking to anyone or connecting in any way, I feel like I just want to be quiet and sit still beside someone and listen to them breathe,..they could even be asleep..actually, it might be preferable that they be asleep. 
Ya know, maybe it would help my feeling of isolation to go to a hospital and sit with someone who isnt gonna wake up anytime soon for a few minutes. 
That sounds creepy, huh.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

JenovaProject said:


> I know that feeling too. I usually push ppl away and shut them out but sometimes anymore , I guess I just feel much more "aware" of my alone-ness...sometimes it's not as comfortable as it had been.
> Sometimes though I could do without talking to anyone or connecting in any way, I feel like I just want to be quiet and sit still beside someone and listen to them breathe,..they could even be asleep..actually, it might be preferable that they be asleep.
> Ya know, maybe it would help my feeling of isolation to go to a hospital and sit with someone who isnt gonna wake up anytime soon for a few minutes.
> That sounds creepy, huh.


I think i need people to respond back and forth so that wouldn't work


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> usually I don't but today for some reason i do. it just feels like whenever i reach out i get ignored or shot down. I'm use to not having friends, and I'm usually fine with my own company. So why do I feel isolated?


What is the reason that you are being ignored ?


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

sameer6 said:


> What is the reason that you are being ignored ?


why are you male?


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> why are you male?


What are you talking about ?


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

sameer6 said:


> What are you talking about ?


so either you're a liar or really stupid.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

prplchknz said:


> so either you're a liar or really stupid.


You're being extremely insulting to someone who asked you an honest question. As such, you do not even deserve the company you seek with this thread. Good day.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> You're being extremely insulting to someone who asked you an honest question. As such, you do not even deserve the company you seek with this thread. Good day.


oh aren't you all high and mighty.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe you have social anxiety?

You're awesome, chknz.

Just try to remember that when you go out and talk to friends.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Maybe you have social anxiety?
> 
> You're awesome, chknz.
> 
> Just try to remember that when you go out and talk to friends.


well it happens before I make plans, it will be like i run into someone at the store or on facebook and i'll be like hey we use to be friends we should hang out at some point. I don't say the first part aloud, and than they never get back to me or if i try to get back to them they ignore me. so i don['t know. why can't they just say no? that be better than getting my hopes up.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

prplchknz said:


> usually I don't but today for some reason i do. it just feels like whenever i reach out i get ignored or shot down. I'm use to not having friends, and I'm usually fine with my own company. So why do I feel isolated?


I'll talk to ya chikin


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

we like da purp


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> so either you're a liar or really stupid.


You are not suppose to say iam a liar since you don't know me in real life and iam a very Loyal person.I said --- What is the reason that you are being ignored ? That is... some people don't use to start a conversation on their own.They expect others to talk first.Like that there are many differences.In my case, I don't have any friend not because i was ignored.It's because i always wanted someone who is similar as me.I think you thought that i made fun of you or something.If it is, then you are wrong.You should have either replied patiently or you shouldn't replied, but instead you were rude.Anyway. it's ok.


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> You're being extremely insulting to someone who asked you an honest question. As such, you do not even deserve the company you seek with this thread. Good day.


Thanks man...


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> so either you're a liar or really stupid.


This temper MIGHT be an issue. I know I had issues with it... sometimes I said what you said out loud!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Surreal Snake said:


> we like da purp


whats not to like?

hang in there purp! your super and dont let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------

